# IE9 Missing 'Favorites' Button & Tabs



## blisteringlogic (Dec 26, 2010)

I just completed a windows update and now my Internet explorer has completely changed. I no longer have a 'Favorites' button so I had to change all my tool bars around and when I click on Favorites from the Menu bar I can't open a link in a new tab. That's another thing. My Tabs are gone- the tabs used to look like actual tabs, now appear like separate programs running on the Task bar... What the heck happened, and is there anyway to get IE to look like it did before I did the update? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

You can always remove the update and revert back to IE 8 if you don't like 9.

Click Control Panel -> Under "Programs" click Uninstall a program -> View Installed Updates on the left -> under Microsoft Windows find the IE 9 update -> Right click it -> Select Uninstall


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi-

Right click next to the new tab button and select "Favorites bar" and any other options that you want (like the menu bar)

Regards,

Mark


----------

